# Rainbow-Bet



## Rainbow-Bet (Jan 21, 2016)

*Bet of the Day 21.01.2016*

*Sevilla - Mirandes (Copa del Rey)*

*Read full preview at: http://www.rainbow-bet.com*


----------



## Rainbow-Bet (Feb 11, 2016)

*Bet of the Day 11.02.2016*

*Celta Vigo - Sevilla (Copa del Rey)*

*Read full preview at: http://www.rainbow-bet.com*


----------

